# Memory jewelry



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

The other jewelry thread got me thinking. I'd really like something to wear all the time that keeps Max near me, because we live overseas & I won't always be able to sit at his grave.

I found myforeverchild.com which has engraved handprint & footprint jewelry. Has anyone ever ordered one of those? They look beautiful online.

Has anyone else found other jewelry that helps them remember their babies?


----------



## maemaemama (Oct 10, 2007)

i bought a beautiful locket and had an A engraved on it for my daughter and it has a couple teensy tiny pictures in it. i treasure it.


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

I visited the myforeverchild site, too! I really liked the hand print and foot print necklaces. I may get one for myself and my mom.


----------



## MarilynP (Nov 25, 2008)

yeah I think I am going to get myself something from that foreverchild site..


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't want to sound like I'm plugging for Perfect memorials.. but I guess I was just really happy with the service and products we got from them.. and the fact that they had some of the same urns as the funeral home for less than half the price!

http://www.perfectmemorials.com/phot...lry-c-446.html

They gave us this for free with our order of urns from their website.. We sent them a picture of Dresden's footprint, and engraved his name and birthday on the pendant... It came out BEAUTIFULLY! It was a favorite item, and I would have NEVER ordred it.. we only had it because it was free.. but it looked so lovely.







I don't wear it, because I wear his ashes, but I've thought about using it as an ornament on our christmas tree, or haning it in my car?? Still not sure, so it's in his memory box right now.

anyway, I think that's a GREAT idea!! You should have something that keeps Max close to your heart all the time (not that they are ever far from our hearts, right!!)


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

http://labelledame.com/

I like the jewelry here. They have a wide range of things.

It really worked for me because I had such early losses (6 week m/c and an 8 week ectopic) and didn't want footprints or anything (since my babies never got that far). I actually am making my own bracelet to remember the ectopic by.


----------



## Seedlings (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turtlewomyn* 
http://labelledame.com/

I like the jewelry here. They have a wide range of things.

It really worked for me because I had such early losses (6 week m/c and an 8 week ectopic) and didn't want footprints or anything (since my babies never got that far). I actually am making my own bracelet to remember the ectopic by.

I also ordered from here. I am anxiously awaiting my order. I think I ordered the heart with foot prints, birth month stone, due date stone and another heart. I then had some engraving done. I really think the necklace will keep my ds with me. Hoefully it will get here in a few days!


----------



## Pearl1 (Aug 29, 2008)

i was due in june, so i bought a necklace with a single pearl on it (since pearl is june's birthstone). i love it and wear it every day.

hope you are able to find something special to remind you of max.

~sarah


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turtlewomyn* 
http://labelledame.com/

I like the jewelry here. They have a wide range of things.

It really worked for me because I had such early losses (6 week m/c and an 8 week ectopic) and didn't want footprints or anything (since my babies never got that far). I actually am making my own bracelet to remember the ectopic by.

I have the forget-me-not pendant from here with an opal birthstone teardrop for my Emma and a sapphire birthstone teardrop for my miscarried baby (but my son and daughter are also September birthdays so I kind of feel like I have all my children represented). I loved that it came in a beautiful organza bag with a little poem which are now saved in Emma's memory box. I like the fact that the jewelry was designed by a babyloss mama herself. It feels really special to me.

I've also just received the heart shape footprints charm with Emma's name and birthstone, which I ordered for my BFF. She was my birth partner and has been my gosdsend these last months. She still, eighteen weeks on, cooks for us at least once a week to give me a break. I wanted to give her a gift that had some significance to say thank you. She LOVED it.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a couple of things from myforeverchild.com

The one I wear most often is similar to this, mine has a different affirmation disk....it says "missing you" one of these

When I oredered a year ago this was an option, but I don't see it offered anymore. I'm sure they would still do it if you asked.

I like this little footprints charm because on the front there is a small teardrop between the footprints (for all the tears you've cried) and on the back you may engrave a name and date. The back also already has engraved "in my heart". I added a birth stone too.

The custom engraved hand and footprint charms do look beautiful.

I vas very pleased with the overall quality and service I received from myforeverchild.com.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

Those are all just beautiful.







I am wanting to get another necklace and I just love all of these. Now the problem is trying to decide which one/ones.


----------



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *expatmommy* 
I found myforeverchild.com which has engraved handprint & footprint jewelry. Has anyone ever ordered one of those? They look beautiful online.

Yes, I have one from them- I love it.


----------



## MarilynP (Nov 25, 2008)

I would like this one...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...lynecklace.jpg

it is from this site http://labelledame.com/miscarriage-infant-loss.html

I am thinking of hinting to my hubby that I want that as a Mother's day gift...


----------



## mamacita angelica (Oct 6, 2006)

i got my memory bracelet on etsy at the shop birth designs. i think it is beautiful.

here is the shop:
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=76850

here is my bracelet:
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/ph...6&id=699750208

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/ph...1&id=699750208

it has lucy's birthstone.

there are many fonts to choose from, and different kinds of jewelry to personalize. i love etsy, so i always am pulling for people to support that site.


----------



## Scrubsjm (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turtlewomyn* 
http://labelledame.com/

I like the jewelry here. They have a wide range of things.

It really worked for me because I had such early losses (6 week m/c and an 8 week ectopic) and didn't want footprints or anything (since my babies never got that far). I actually am making my own bracelet to remember the ectopic by.

That's where I got my necklace as well, I've worn it everyday for two years now.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

not that I recommend stuff from WM but here's some info for price comparison: http://www.walmart.com/catalog/catal...216729-rLink12 also I know they have the photo ones @ retail stores.


----------



## MarilynP (Nov 25, 2008)

I have been wanting some kind of necklace or something to remember my babies by.. so finally I asked an online friend of mine who makes the cutest stuff if she could make me something and this is what she made...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/christi...n/photostream/

the beads are topaz and opal for the months my babies were "born"


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

After my son died we got the book Waterbugs and Dragonflies (can't remember the exact name) for our 4yo to help him understand what happened.

The dragonfly has become a little bit of a symbol for us. My DH got me this ring:
http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Wat...3/product.html

It looks much better in person than in the pics and I LOVE it. DH gave it to me just a couple of months after our son died and it means so much to me.

Also, before DS was born DH had gotten me a beautiful ring with DS's birthstone in it - it was gift for his birth and I'm really glad DH gave it to me a couple of weeks before he was born.

Last, but not least, for Mother's Day DH gave me a beautiful Pandora Bead style necklace with two beads - one is wrapped with our first son's birthstones and the second is wrapped with our second son's birthstones. It is really lovely, too.


----------

